# GMT - Multi Time Zone Watches



## xiero (Jul 1, 2010)

Searched, didn't find any threads dedicated to GMT/Multi Time Zone Watches. I'm thinking my next purchase will have the GMT feature.

So take pics of what you've got that fits the above criteria. Highlight the functionality that provides the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, time zones. Post pics of your favorites.

Thanks

Jason
*Breitling Grand Premier*
**Glycine Combat 08**
***Nike Lance 4***


----------



## xiero (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm interested in these 2: Something about the clean, simplistic approach that is drawing me in...


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

There is a thread in the Public Forum called Looking for a GMT.

I been researching GMTs myself. 

There is a wide variety of form and function available, used and new. Most of them do not allow fully independent setting of the local time and the GMT, UTC, or travel time. Those that do (at least the ones I've seen so far) are not as appealing in their design as I'd like. I like the simple clean look and functionality of the IWC Spitfire UTC and the JLC Master Hometime. I bought the IWC.


----------



## xiero (Jul 1, 2010)

mparker said:


> There is a thread in the Public Forum called Looking for a GMT.
> 
> I been researching GMTs myself.
> 
> There is a wide variety of form and function available, used and new. Most of them do not allow fully independent setting of the local time and the GMT, UTC, or travel time. Those that do (at least the ones I've seen so far) are not as appealing in their design as I'd like. I like the simple clean look and functionality of the IWC Spitfire UTC and the JLC Master Hometime. I bought the IWC.


Thanks Mike. Here's a link to your thread (that links to others), for those that are search-challenged, like me. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/looking-gmt-454790.html

Also, congrats on the IWC. Very fine piece.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I've always liked GMT watches, although I don't own one. I do have a Gallet Flying officer that has the bezel and listings of various cities around the globe. Have kept an eye on them for a while, but most are out of my budget.

I do like that seamaster! Nice!


----------

